# locomobile



## gg89220 (Oct 26, 2014)

bonjour
je viens de terminer une locomobile vapeur ,echelle 1/10
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azobizC-AtA[/ame]


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 27, 2014)

--Ce qui est exceptionnel!  (That is Exceptional!)

bravo 

--ShopShoe


----------

